# trees, plants, ect



## TEGU_JAKE (Jun 14, 2009)

i am making an 8x8x6 cage in my backyard for my tegu and was wondering if i could put a tree and some plants in their for him so he can climb them or stay under there to cool off 

what would be good stuff like that to use???

thanks


----------



## TehPenguin (Jun 14, 2009)

I wouldn't trust the tree. I'd be scared he'd climb and be too scared to come down and fall of or something of the sorts. There not much into climbing anyhow. Plants would be nice too look at, as long as he wouldn't rip them up or eat them.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jun 14, 2009)

ok do you think if i had sometihng that would cover the one side of his cage that would be alright l


----------



## TehPenguin (Jun 14, 2009)

Are you talking about a hide for him?


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jun 15, 2009)

ya and for some shade and decorations


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 15, 2009)

I plant pampas grass in my outside cages native Argentine plant. also when dryed is great nesting substrate
JD


----------



## FoxxCola (Jun 15, 2009)

I personally love ferns..

Blechnum chilense





Native to Chili and Argentina.
If you are going to plant ferns, I would suggest starting with a medium or large sized one though. Otherwise, your tegu will probably dig it up and make a mess of it.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jun 15, 2009)

alright thanks so much


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 15, 2009)

foxxcola thats nice looking fern maybe ill put some in outside cages.


----------

